# di' no vs. dì no



## Dorogaja

Ciao a tutti,
l'imperativo del verbo dire è di', visto che si tratta di un troncamento ci vuole l'apostrofo. Mi chiedevo se dì fosse ugualmente corretto visto che sul dizionario e in rete si trovano entrambe le forme. Secondo voi?
Grazie


----------



## fabinn

Per quanto ne so io, le seconde persone singolari dell'imperativo di "dare" e "dire" vanno troncate con l'apostrofo (caso particolare di troncamento), quindi *di'*


----------



## davidQ

*L*'unica forma possibile è di'. Il dì con accento ha ben altro significato*.*


----------



## matoupaschat

davidQ said:


> *L*'unica forma possibile è di'. Il dì con accento ha ben altro significato*.*


Davvero???
Cfr. Treccani:
*dire* (ant. dìcere) v. tr. [lat. dīcĕre] (pres. dico, dici [ant. o pop. di’], dice, diciamo, dite, dìcono; imperf. dicévo, ecc.; pass. rem. dissi, dicésti, ecc.; fut. dirò, ecc.; condiz. dirèi, ecc.; cong. pres. dica, ... diciamo, dìcano; cong. imperf. dicéssi, ecc.; imperat. di’ o dì, dite; part. pres. dicènte; part. pass. détto; ger. dicèndo). ​


----------



## Blackman

matoupaschat said:


> Davvero???
> Cfr. Treccani:
> *dire* (ant. dìcere) v. tr. [lat. dīcĕre] (pres. dico, dici [ant. o pop. di’], dice, diciamo, dite, dìcono; imperf. dicévo, ecc.; pass. rem. dissi, dicésti, ecc.; fut. dirò, ecc.; condiz. dirèi, ecc.; cong. pres. dica, ... diciamo, dìcano; cong. imperf. dicéssi, ecc.; imperat. di’ o dì, dite; part. pres. dicènte; part. pass. détto; ger. dicèndo). ​


 
Stupisce anche me, ma un altro dizionario lo da addirittura come esclusivo:

*[dì-re] v. (irr.: ind.pres. dico, dici, dice, diciamo, dite, dìcono, imperf. dicévo ecc., pass.rem. dissi, dicésti ecc., fut. dirò ecc.; congiunt.pres. dica, diciamo, diciate, dìcano, imperf. dicéssi ecc.; cond.pres. dirèi ecc.; part.pres. dicènte, pass. détto; ger. dicèndo; imp. dì, dite; accento grafico su dì)*

Non so, sembra una di quelle regole che una volta erano ferree ma che poi si sono dovute adattare all'uso prevalente. Da bambino mi bacchettavano le mani quando dicevo _nel mentre _e ora lo ritrovo su qualsiasi dizionario, giustificato nelle forme più varie ( da _voce popolare_ a _accettato_ ).


----------



## Necsus

Dal forum I/E: http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=2114553&postcount=33


----------



## Dorogaja

> Non so, sembra una di quelle regole che una volta erano ferree ma che poi si sono dovute adattare all'uso prevalente.



Già, sembrerebbe proprio così


----------



## Blackman

Necsus said:


> Dal forum I/E: http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=2114553&postcount=33


 
Quoto dal tuo post:

_*da' *(quando è l'imperativo del verbo dare; la III persona singolare dell'indicativo presente si scrive "dà" per non confonderlo con la preposizione semplice "da")
*di' *(quando è l'imperativo del verbo dire)_

La regola vale per _dare, _ma per_ dire ( la_ terza persona è egli _dice_ che non si confonde con nulla )? perché i dizionari lo riportano con l'accento?


----------



## Necsus

C'è anche altro in quel post (e in quel thread), sia in inglese (che ora non posso tradurre, dal telefono) che in italiano, da cui risulta che non c'è un'interpretazione univoca. Riporto la citazione dal sito dell'Accademia della Crusca:
L'accento si indica solo nei casi in cui occorra disambiguare il monosillabo per l'esistenza di un omografo: […]
dà: presente indicativo di 'dare'; da è preposizione. L'imperativo richiederebbe da' ('dai'), ma questa forma e gli analoghi imperativi fa' ('fai'), sta' ('stai') e va' ('vai') non sono universalmente accolti sia dall'uso reale sia dai grammatici, pertanto si può scrivere semplicemente da, fa, sta, va (forme tradizionali affiancate da quelle apostrofate nel fiorentino ottocentesco);
di' o dì imperativo di 'dire'; dì 'giorno', ma per altri (cfr. SERIANNI 1989: I 242) solo di' vale per l'imperativo di 'dire' (dal latino DIC) distinto in tal modo dalla preposizione di e dal sostantivo dì.


----------



## Blackman

Grazie Nec, mi trovo d'accordo con Serianni e adesso so anche perché....


----------



## davidQ

L'apostrofo in di' è giustificabile con l'opportunità di distinguerlo da di preposizione e dì sostantivo (Serianni, 2000)


----------



## Necsus

L'hai scritto perché 'repetita iuvant'? Oppure 'Serianni 2000' è un sequel? ;-)


----------



## davidQ

Chiedilo al Serianni


----------



## Necsus

Hmm, capisco... Grazie per il contributo originale, allora.


----------



## fabinn

Blackman said:


> Stupisce anche me, ma un altro dizionario lo da addirittura come esclusivo:


suppongo che qui la mancanza dell'accento sulla a sia una semplice svista ;-)


----------



## Blackman

fabinn said:


> suppongo che qui la mancanza dell'accento sulla a sia una semplice svista ;-)



Solo una delle tante, neppure la mia preferita....


----------



## francisgranada

Vorrei solo aggiungere (umilmente ) qualche osservazione:

Nonostante le regole, se l'imperativo italiano di _dire_ lo intendiamo come continuazione del latino _dic _(<dicere), allora secondo me non è troppo logico scrivere _*di'*_ con apostrofo, perché non si tratta d'un troncamento di una forma "piena" italiana, invece di troncamento d'una parola latina nell'italiano. Così in teoria potremmo usare l'apostrofo anche nelle parole come _nome'_ (<nomen), _volume'_ (< volumen), _e'_ (< et), _gioventu'_ (< iuventutem) ... insomma, ovunque dove nell'italiano "manca" la consonante (o sillaba) finale latina. 

Se invece questo *di'* lo intendessimo come un troncamento di un presupposto o arcaico imperativo italiano _dici,_ allora l'apostrofo sarebbe logico. Ma se capisco bene, non è questo il caso ... oppure sì? Si usa o si usava nel passato _*dici*!_ come imperativo? 

(Nel caso di _da', sta'_ l'apostrofo non è spiegabile dal latino, visto che l'imperativo latino è _da_ e _sta._ Invece _va'_ si potrebbe spiegare come troncamento delle forme arcaiche italiane _vae_, _vai_ [dal lat. _vade_]. Non mi è chiaro però, se le forme _dai!_, _stai!_ e _fai!_ siano le forme primarie, cioè storicamente appaiono prima delle forme _da!_, _sta!_, _fa!_ oppure più tardi).


----------



## fabinn

francisgranada said:


> Vorrei solo aggiungere (umilmente ) qualche osservazione:
> Nonostante le regole, se l'imperativo italiano di _dire_ lo intendiamo come continuazione del latino _dic _(<dicere), allora secondo me non è troppo logico scrivere _*di'*_ con apostrofo, perché non si tratta d'un troncamento di una forma "piena" italiana, invece di troncamento d'una parola latina nell'italiano.


Non sono d'accordo, non ritengo opportuno in questo caso scomodare il latino, per me "di'" è il troncamento di "dici" che non trovo per niente arcaico, anzi, si usa eccome, ad esempio
"Non so se posso dire..."  -  "Dici, dici!"
specialmente quando è da solo, l'imperativo alla seconda persona singolare per me si può anche non troncare


----------



## kreiner

A questo punto mi incuriosisco anch'io. Quel dici sarebbe imperativo semplice o non sarebbe piuttosto dicci (con il pronome plurale di prima persona)?
Per la rubrica, il Treccani offre due possibilità per l'imperativo: di' e dì.


----------



## fabinn

kreiner said:


> A questo punto mi incuriosisco anch'io. Quel dici sarebbe imperativo semplice o non sarebbe piuttosto dicci (con il pronome plurale di prima persona)?
> Per la rubrica, il Treccani offre due possibilità per l'imperativo: di' e dì.


La prima che hai detto, puro e semplice; "dicci" è chiaramente un'altra cosa (di' a noi). A voi suona strana la forma "dici!" ?
P.S.: Con tutto il rispetto per il Treccani, continuo a ritenere il "dì" un sinonimo di "giorno", ma in fin dei conti non vale proprio la pena accapigliarsi per questo


----------



## kreiner

Da perfetto straniero io voglio solo imparare. Ma devo dire che io quel "dici" non l'ho mai sentito. Grazie del riscontro.


----------



## Blackman

Penso che suoni strana a chiunque, ma non oso dire che non sia corretta. Piuttosto ha un suono letterario, comunque arcaico.


----------



## olaszinho

*"Non so se posso dire..." - "Dici, dici!"*


Questa forma dove si userebbe? Quali autori l'avrebbero impiegata? Solo per curiosità...


----------



## fabinn

olaszinho said:


> Questa forma dove si userebbe? Quali autori l'avrebbero impiegata? Solo per curiosità...


Ripensandoci, non sono affatto sicuro che sia una forma grammaticalmente corretta, ma se capita, nell'uso colloquiale, io ne farei uso (anche se raramente). A questo scopo, avverto tutti gli stranieri di non prendere troppo "seriamente" tutto quello che dico, lungi certamente da me ergermi a professore di italiano per stranieri!! La mia intenzione è imbastire un confronto alla pari con tutti voi appassionati della lingua italiana...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, fab.

Ci puoi dire in quali parti d'Italia l'imperativo di 2° persona singolare di "dire" è "dici"?

Grazie.

GS


----------



## giovannino

Forse è un uso campano? Ecco due esempi tratti da romanzi di scrittori napoletani:

_Avanti, dici pure la tua! _(da _L'equivoco, _di Ruggero De Ruggiero)

_«Avanti, dici quello che vuoi» dissi alla tarantina «dici tutto quello che ti passa per la testa» _(da _Spaccanapoli, _di Domenico Rea)


----------



## francisgranada

giovannino said:


> Forse è un uso campano? Ecco due esempi tratti da romanzi di scrittori napoletani:
> 
> _Avanti, dici pure la tua! _(da _L'equivoco, _di Ruggero De Ruggiero)
> 
> _«Avanti, dici quello che vuoi» dissi alla tarantina «dici tutto quello che ti passa per la testa» _(da _Spaccanapoli, _di Domenico Rea)


 
Domanda: non è che possibile, che qui si tratti d'un uso colloquiale dell' indicativo al posto dell'imperativo in genere (cioè non solo nel caso di _dire_) ?


----------



## fabinn

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ci puoi dire in quali parti d'Italia l'imperativo di 2° persona singolare di "dire" è "dici"?
> GS


Allora, sgombriamo subito il campo: l'imperativo di "dire" alla seconda persona singolare è "di'" (e con l'apostrofo, per me).
Dalle mie parti, in Toscana, ma a quanto pare anche in Campania, e comunque in generale soltanto in ambito colloquiale, per me è ammesso "dici", come illustrano magistralmente gli esempi riportati da giovannino, che ringrazio.
Sia chiaro che questo è un imperativo, non un indicativo: come per tutti gli altri verbi della terza coniugazione, le seconde persone singolari coincidono nei due modi.


----------



## uglybob

Quindi in pratica è corretto scrivere per esempio: di', ti sembro per caso stupido?
Come abbreviazione di dimmi?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Uglybob e benvenuto in WRF!
Direi che _di'_ vuol dire... _di'_. Se vuoi aggiungere il _mi _enclitico, non avrebbe senso eliderlo, non credi? Se proprio dovessi pensare a un'elisione, mi orienterei più su quella di un clitico dislocato a sinistra, come _lo_: "Di(llo), ti sembro per caso stupido?"


----------



## puffolola

fabinn said:


> "Non so se posso dire..."  -  "Dici, dici!"


Io sono campana e lo sento frequentemente (nel linguaggio colloquiale) col senso di esortare qualcuno a dire o continuare a dire una cosa; per esempio:
'Suvvia, dici!' 
'Dici, dici! Sto cucinando ma ti ascolto'

Non penso che questa forma abbia a che fare con l'indicativo, ma potrei sbagliarmi.


----------

